# Fort Pickens Clean-up/PARTY!!!



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Head count so far: 37 divers, 7 walkers, 7 boats. They tested the pass last week for red tide. Report came back a "minimal amounts". It appears the big comcern about unsafe swimming waters is from the extreme amount of rain causing sewage overflow. Their main concern is the bayous.

So, we're good to go. Menu so far: Smoked boston butts, dry rub ribs and smoked chickens, buns and bbq sauces, chips, fried rice, cream corn, brownies. Anyone with further suggestions or donations, let us know. We have a commercial ice machine, so there will be plenty of ice. I think it would be easiest if everyone coming was responsible for their own beverages. We can have the ice chests ready to load, or you can bring your own.

We have 18 tanks on hand for those in need. This will be 1st come, 1st served. PM me or call us at 565-7247 and let us know if and how many you need and we'll set them aside for you. For those of you who live in Gulf Breeze and need air fills, let us know and you can come by our house to get your fills for free.

I'll need to know by Wednesday night if any more of you guys want to join the party. Give Dalton or Michael a shout or post here with a head count from your group. I anticipate about a 2 hour clean up and about a 6 hour PARTY! I plan on setting the food up on the fishing pier so we can keep the sand intake to a minimum.

Come on out and join us!:toast


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

To add to Michele's post, Bay Breeze will also fill tanks for the volunteer divers. More details to follow.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

DALTON!! Nice to see you finally moved over!! HAHA!

Thanks for that update Michele/Dalton! I'll be buying a few "off brand" soda's and a little water for anyone who might forget to bring anything, or for people who aren't on the forum that will be joining. BUT i do think its a good idea for everyone on the forum to bring a long drinks of choice! 

The tide forcast has kept as we planned. By the time everyone gets settled and in the water, tide will be coming in! Its a 12 hr tide too...so we'll be good current wise!

The head count is correct as of now...i'll be checking with the dive shops tomorrow to see if there are any more that added their names since i checked last!

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!!!!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=258 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>This is what I have so far on forum members...a few of the people are bringing friends, and I have a handful of dive shop people. If you're not on here and want to be pass it on!<P align=left>(rocklobster)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(dkdiver)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Last Chance)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Flyingfishr)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Reefcreature)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Brandy)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(no woryz) </TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(jspooney)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left></TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Badboy69)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(sharkbreath)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(FLYNURSE)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Hot Reels)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>([email protected])</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Hate Cheese)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(Big R)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(theangrydolphin)</TD></TR><TR><TD height=16><P align=left>(jstbad)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

can you drive there or is it still boat or bike only?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, the park services will not allow a car, so, we will be ferrying from "chicken bone" parking lot by 7 different boats so far. If you feel like you've got the energy to bike it, that's great too. We will be running the boats on a continuous circuit until it looks like most everyone is there, then we will leave one boat and captain at chickenbone for the stragglers. So, if you show up late, then there will still be a boat to ferry you. The boats will either be on rotation, or a single designated boat. We'll work those details out there. If you get to the parking lot and there is no boat, call 565-7246/7. I will be driving our 19' and Dalton will be on the 26' dusky. Just come to the parking lot and we will get you there.

Also, for socialization purposes, you guys might think about bringing some chairs to sit on so we can relax afterwards.

Thanks for all the great responses. It looks like it's going to be a great day!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

what time are we meeting . i'll be bringing my boat , i just haven't seen a time we will be meeting. i can carry 6 on my boat down there.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Our current plan is to meet at the parking lot at chicken bone at 9:30 a.m. We will begin ferrying people to the fort then. There will be a 16' utility trailer there with a sign that will have dkdiver's phone number on it in the event soomeone shows up and there's no boat to get them down there. The trailer is for the trash to be taken away since the park services won't let us use their dumpsters.

Michael, my e-mail is [email protected].


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey everyone! Sorry if i haven't called you. I know I missed 2-3 on the list so far. 

My computer crashed last night so I had to go buy a new one today....all the updated info was on my computer and I hadn't backed it up to my external harddrive. SO, I have the original list, but the updated one might just be lost forever! Hopefully not though, I had a bunch of new stuff that I hadn't backed up and is somewhat important!

Looks like the turn out is going to be pretty big. I got a call yesterday saying that there are 17 people on the dive pro list (last time I looked there was only 6) and a group of GBHS volunteers will be showing up with 10 or so, and the people I have from the forum. We're looking about about 45-50 people so far.

Looking forward to it! EVERYONE keep an eye on the forum as Sat. gets closer, for any last minute updates...otherwise everything is still going as planned!!!!

Michael


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget, if you decide to join us, let me know by tonight so I have plenty of food to feed the troops. Also, noone has asked to use any of our tanks as of yet. If you are in need of a tank, let us know and we'll put one on the boat for you.

See ya there!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could be there. Looks like the forcast is getting better for this weekend and the Spearfishing Tournamnet is back on.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Man clay...i'm disappointed! I thought you were such a great person until NOW! NO MAN, I'm just kidding!!!! A few of my buddies offered for me to join in on their boat for the tourny...oh well! Good luck man! Keep an eye on the weather...don't want yall going out again and realizing the tourny is cancelled when yall are coming back in!! HAHA BE SURE TO POST PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll be a pickens in spirit!!!!

All is still going as planned! Look foward to meeting everyone!!

MIchael


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Michael,

I will have paper goods for 60 at the Gulf Breeze Zaxbys ready for pick up Friday.Did you want thetea? Call if you need anything else. SHB 206-2449


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

you guys have somewhere to throw the trash away afterwards??? Shop dumpster or what's going on with that.... I might be able to make it out there saturday we will see.... Where is Chicken bone beach at??


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Stuart! I just called you and then got on the forum and realized you posted!

Yeah, tea would be great also. I left a message on your voice mail, but if I don't hear from you i'll just plan on picking it up Friday afternoon!

Thanks again Stuart and Zaxbys!

MIchael


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

wld-

Chicken bone beach is that west most beach if your driving down Ft. Pickens Rd towards Ft. Pickens. There is a large parking lot just before the Ft. Pickens entrance gate (the gate is closed) on the right side of Ft. Pickens Rd. (on the sound). Just drivewest down Ft. Pickens Rd until you hit the closed gate. The parking lot is immediatly to your right.

We were talking about using the City of GB waste transfer station for trash, but they will be closed by the time we get there with trash, and they dont open on sunday. So...as of now...until I see how much trash we have, i'm planning on just putting it in my work dumpster unless there is too much then i'll probably just set it aside and take it to the transfer station during the week.


----------

